

YC Winter Application Notification - LiveTimeCards

So, we are getting close to the deadline for YC choosing the groups for this winters session.<p>Does anybody know if they e-mail both the `chosen` ones and also the groups that were not picked all on the 29th? Do they ever make phone calls?<p>Thanks.
======
pg
We'll email everyone on Oct 29.

